# Diving course on holiday



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Was thinking of doing a PADI open water course in Cyprus next year while on holiday , anyone done anything similar? Worth it?

It’s about £450 I think for 3-4 days.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Was thinking of doing a PADI open water course in Cyprus next year while on holiday , anyone done anything similar? Worth it?
> 
> It's about £450 I think for 3-4 days.


Not done the course but did an open water dive whilst there a year or so back, was belting fun and i thoroughly recommend it. You will need to be able to tread water for a minimum of 10 minutes and be able to swim 200mts in any style you choose. If you look into it, see if you can get your enriched air course included too as that allows you to stay under for longer and most places offer you the option of that or wet suit course i think. 
Whereabouts are you staying in Cyprus?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great reply thanks. 

We are staying in Andreotis Apartments
Cyprus, Larnaca Area, Protaras. 

Never been before so proper looking forward to it. 



Gonz.


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

I did mine in Koh Tao in Thailand years ago so can't comment on Cyprus but would encourage anyone to have a go. It's a different world down there, very peaceful and a bit of an eye opener. Get it done &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

great gonzo said:


> Great reply thanks.
> 
> We are staying in Andreotis Apartments
> Cyprus, Larnaca Area, Protaras.
> ...


Oh...my....goodness, this is too unreal for words. I stayed at that very hotel on my honeymoon in 2015, then went back there again where i did the diving.
Honest to god, i am not joking here, that is exactly where i stayed.

The dive company i went with send a team around the hotels, you can do a pool trial and then can sign up for the sea dive with them. 
You'll dive in Fig Tree Bay which is unbelieveably beautiful, so clear with so many amazing things to see....i'll see if i can find a pic from when we were under water and the name of the company we went diving with.

Oh and enjoy your time there, it's stunning.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Did it in the Maldives and loved it. Recommend it to anyone. Only advice I'd say is make sure your mask isn't too tight. I thought tight would be better to seal against face. I had a banging headache all morning diving and wasn't enjoying it(thought it was the water pressure). Instructor loosened my mask after seeing marks on my face and the dives from then on were much better.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That was us underwater in 2017, i'm second from the right in that picture and that's about 5 mts down or thereabouts.

The company we went on our dive with was Justscuba.co.uk and there instructors are good and make it fun. You can do courses with them while you are out there and if you do the open water one, i think you can dive down to some statues that are about 15mts down.

Think the open water dive cost us 40 euros so not that expensive considering they provide all the gear.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Worth checking there are no exclusions on your Travel Insurance :thumb:


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Shiny said:


> Worth checking there are no exclusions on your Travel Insurance :thumb:


This is important as many exclude it, specific diving insurance is a good idea. Check the depths that you are allowed to go to on your own policy first. Quite a few cover up to 18mtrs which you will be limited to so thats ok. After that 30mtrs+ is generally more specific companies which include hyperbaric therapy etc.

Personally I like doing the courses before I go, thus enjoying the diving whilst you are there. If you haven't done any dives do a try dive as some just cant get along with it.

I love it and have been every year since 1998, but be warned its another addictive hobby that escalates quickly lol:lol::lol:

Any other questions just ask:thumb:


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree with Mswiss that it's as addictive as detailing. It's like flying underwater. We no longer have holidays which don't include diving.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)

If you're having any trouble convincing the SO, try a little snorkelling. My SO couldn't even swim so I bought her a decent wetsuit which takes the fear of drowning away (massive buoyancy) Even in shallow water there's so much to see.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It is an incredible experience and even ‘just 5 mts’ under water, as mentioned above there is so much to see and i’d happily do it again.


----------

